

Oracle Files Motion to Strike Google's Answer, Some Counterclaims - koski
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20101027113123225

======
ahi
"In the best scenario imaginable for Oracle, it gets a little license money
from Google and keeps Java under its control. But do you really, really think
that will block the community or Google from leaving Java behind in the dust
if necessary?"

I think the damage has already been done. Java will continue to be used for
decades, but many developers are coming to the conclusion that it doesn't have
much of a future. It will slowly become the new cobol.

~~~
pyre

      > It will slowly become the new cobol.
    

Which means that it may become lucrative to transition yourself into being a
Java developer now rather than later.

~~~
rufugee
Please explain.

~~~
umjames
You wait for a few decades, and then find work at the kind of companies that
still need maintenance work on decades-old code. Presumably, by that time
you'll be one of the few practicing Java coders left, and you'll be able to
charge big bucks for your scarcity, and hopefully, skill set.

If that sounds appealing to you, then you may want to start learning Java now.

------
anonymous245
Very poor piece. I didn't get anything more from the article than the headline
already has.

~~~
twinwing
Heartfelt though, and with the exposure Groklaw articles have, it's certain
(?) to reach someone in Oracle.

I sincerely doubt that it'll make a difference, but it shouldn't be because no
one told them differently.

------
SkyMarshal
Did PJ write that? It's not attributed, but didn't quite seem to be her style.

